# Best day ever...



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

...at least for me and my short beach life. A couple of Saturdays ago it was cold with a strong north wind. I hit the beach about 6:30 am, and quickly realized that I was severly under dressed. Baited up one pomp rig with frozen shrimp, and the next with cut finger mullet. Sat down, and BAM the shrimp was attacked. Reeled it in to find a 14" black drum, and before I could relaes it, the other rod was bent in half. That resulted in one of the biggest Blues I have caught. So, of course I thought WOW this is goign to be a fantastic morning, and was expecting more hot action immediatley. But, that would be fishing. It wasn't until I was contimplating leaving about 3 hours later that I got my next bite. But since it was 23" Red, my enthusiasm was renewed. Shortly after that I caught a 13" Pomp, and another Black Drum. By the end of the day (about 5:00pm) I had caught 8 all totaled. 2 Reds, 1-23" and 1-28", 3 Pomps, 1-12". 1-13", and 1-19" plus the two Black Drum and the one blue. Days like that are why I will sit all day without a bite.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! Way to brave the elements :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Way to go brother! I'll be out for pomano soon myself...what beach were you holdin down?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

*Black Drum*

Black drum, the small ones, are great eating. Grilled - Excellent with just a bit of garlic salt and butter!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Tony?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG RipinLips.
Thanks for sharing report, pics, & +1 on the element-braving.
I think we've all been there saying....just one more bite....shivering perhaps.
Catch 'em up.


----------

